# Better late then never



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Apple pie ...mmmmm

Added a bit of Honey Moonshine to make it taste better. After taste testing 4 flavors of homemade Moonshine my husband's coworker made I decided the Honey Shine complimented my apple pie fantastically. I usually make this at thanksgiving but slacked lol and made it now instead for Christmas. ..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this like spiked honey?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's apple pie Moonshine with honey Moonshine added. It tastes like apple pie once all the alcohol is mixed in with a kick lol. I slept great after taste testing all the Moonshine to figure out which one to add to the apple pie for that extra kick


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

If you send me your email address, I'll send you $$ and my home address for a jar.

Dang, that looks GOOD!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol!!! It's so easy to make.. 
1 gallon apple juice
1 gallon apple cider
1 bottle Ever clear grain alcohol
3 cups white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
8-15 cinnamon sticks.
Apple spice by Mccormick

Put everything BUT alcohol in a big pot. Stir so sugar dissolves while on medium heat on stove. Slowly bring to a boil. After boiling for 10 minutes reduce heat to simmer and simmer and stir for one hour. Remove from stove after an hour and put somewhere to cool down. Once completely cool add one bottle of Ever Clear grain alcohol. Stir in and enjoy!!! And if you know anyone who makes Moonshine see if they make honey Moonshine and add a bit to flavor. 
DO NOT DRIVE OR OPERATE MACHINERY WHEN DRINKING THIS. It's got a good kick to it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where's the honey?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The Honey Moonshine is in the mixture now. It was in the clear mason jar in front of the Ever Clear alcohol


----------

